# Tough Beans



## Donnatoo (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi,
I believe that I was sent to this forum to ask about a bit of a problem with beans. I had posted the message in the introduction forum and someone said that I may find my answer in the beans and pasta forum. I think that this is it, I hope so. Below is my problem.

Donna

I found this forum by googling "food forums". I have a bit of a problem that has me puzzled. I am in the midst of cooking been soup. (Little navy beans). I soaked them overnight and have been cooking them on high for hours and hours and they are still hard. I have never encountered this problem before. Has anyone else? Are the beans too old or something?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, the most likely reason is that they are *old*.  BTW, you should only simmer beans or the skins will come off and they'll split.  There's no need to cook them on high -- more heat won't do anything.

Here's another thread on beans that won't soften


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, Donna. Bienvenue.  jenny's right, as usual.  go buy some new beans.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2006)

That's the most likely problem.  Old beans will not soften, even after hours of cooking.  If they've been laying aroud the house for a year, ypu shouldn't have used them.

Another issue is acidic ingredients.  They can toughen/harden beans as well.  

You should soak the beans overnight then change the water and cook them in salted water until almost done.  Then add the remaining ingredients and cook to completion.

This allows you to get the beans past the point where the acidic ingredients can negatively effect them.


----------



## Donnatoo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Thank you*

Hi Jennyema,

Thank you for the reply I much appreciate it. I think my problem is that I put a can of tomatoes in the pot at the beginning.

Donna


----------



## Donnatoo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm still getting the hang of this forum. . I see that several people replied. Thanks to all of you.  I think that the culpret may be the tomatoes that I put in before cooking.  I believe that I'll use canned beans from now on.

Donna


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 19, 2006)

No, the tomatoes won't make that much difference and neither will salt. They are old beans. Buy beans from groceries that will have a bit of turnover. Also, once you are cooking them (after soaking or the quick soak method), bring them to a boil and then simmer at a good simmer, but not a boil.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 19, 2006)

Donna, when I make my bean soup I always use northern beans, they are larger than the navy beans. After soaking them over nite and draining off that water, they plump up so nice. I have never had a problem with them staying hard. What else do you put in you bean soup?


----------



## Donnatoo (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Grethchen,
Will continued boiling rather than simmering cause tough beans.

Hi to JoAnn too.

I added bacon, onion and of course the canned tomatoes.

Donna


----------



## Seven S (Sep 19, 2006)

tomatoes are acidic, any type of acidic ingredient can make them tough, these should be added towards the end of the cooking when the beans have already softened... i still think the cause is old beans though


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 19, 2006)

Donnatoo said:
			
		

> Hi Grethchen,
> Will continued boiling rather than simmering cause tough beans.
> 
> Hi to JoAnn too.
> ...


 
Donna, I add a smoked pork hock or ham bone to my soup with some chopped celery and onion. Later on I take the pork hock or ham bone out and cut off the meat and dice it up and put it back into the soup. Then I add some diced potatoes and a little canned tomatoes. I am happy to say that this is exactly how my mother made it and it taste as good. (I forgot to say that I have this cooking most of the afternoon.)


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, Donnatoo. I eat loads and loads of beans, peas, lentils, pulses...

They're old. The only thing you can do with them is blend them with some olive oil, a bit of garlic, an onion, some cumin seed and a little white cheese + cream and you'll have yourself a nice dip. 

I cook my beans without salt, as I've found it tends to harden the skin. I add the salt and the other bits n pieces when the beans are cooked.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 19, 2006)

Boiling hard breaks up the beans. I like the beans to be creamy inside and whole. Salt does not toughen the skin--although it is a very widespread "fact". And I have cooked many a minestrone style bean soup with the tomatoes added right along with everything else.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 19, 2006)

save these beans as baking wieghts and get some new legumes.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 20, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Boiling hard breaks up the beans. I like the beans to be creamy inside and whole. Salt does not toughen the skin--although it is a very widespread "fact".



I was a "subscriber" to the salt theory until very recently reading an article that quoted both Sally Corriher (Cookwise) and also Marcella Hazan (who also swore by it until recently) saying it doesnt actually toughen the bean.
http://www.loghouseplants.com/Oregonian_magic_beans.htm
I have to be honest and say I have not tried salting early since I read it but am very confident in these two women which I highly esteem.  Now, for those of you who swear by the authority of "Harold McGee's - On Food & Cooking", he may have been the culprit of this widespread "fact" that salt toughens the beans... as we all know, almost everything McGee says gets quoted from now on to eternity...


----------

